# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση μελών 28-5-2011 Nabba ΤΕΙ Σερρών

## giannis64

μια φωτο της παρεας μας απο τον αγωνο των σερρων της nabba...

για να δουμε ποιοι γνωριζετε αυτους που ειναι στην φωτο... :01. Smile:

----------


## exkaliber

εγω αναγνωριζω αυτους τους τρεις με την ελληνικη σημαι στην μπλουζα που ειναι 
ο Τριανταφυλλου 
και τον αξυριστο που ειναι ο Στελιος

----------


## giannis64

καλα ρε δεν ντρεπεσαι λιγο?
δυο απο αυτους ειναι πατριωτες σου, ο ενας μοντ στο φορουμ, μια αθλητρια μελος του φορουμ, ενας τεραστιος αθλητης -πρωταθλητης κλπ..

εντιτ. εσυ γιατι δεν ηρθες??

----------


## exkaliber

ε δεν μενω στις σερρες
σπουδαζω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

o ενας ειναι αυτος



ο αλλος ειναι αυτος..






 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## humanoid

Γιανναρε εσυ πρεπει να σαι τερμα δεξια

----------


## giannis64

τερμα δεξια ειναι ο τεραστιος βασιλης ζαχειλας.εγω ειμαι διπλα του. :01. Wink:

----------


## humanoid

Επεσα εξω αλλα τουλαχιστον σε εκανα τεραστιο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

? - m3ssias - stelakos - anjelica - τριανταφυλλου - ? - ? - γιαννης64 - ?

----------


## giannis64

> ? - m3ssias - stelakos - anjelica - τριανταφυλλου - ? - ? - γιαννης64 - ?





αυτος  :03. Thumb up:   με ποιον μιαζει στην φωτο?

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...-5-2010/page19

ποστ 464  :01. Wink:

----------


## m3ssias

> μια φωτο της παρεας μας απο τον αγωνο των σερρων της nabba...
> 
> για να δουμε ποιοι γνωριζετε αυτους που ειναι στην φωτο...


Ειδες Τελικα που η δουλεια μου εχει και τα καλα της!!!
Τι καλυτερο να δουλευεις και να εισαι παρεα με ολους τους πολυ καλους φιλους απο το φορουμ!! :08. Toast: 
Πολυ ωραια μερα, θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη, κ απο δω και στο εξης 8α κανονισω να βρισκομαι στις συναντησεις !

Γιαννη- Στελακο- Ηλια, να στε καλα!

----------


## giannis64

νασε καλα και εσυ χρησταρα. και καλη τυχη την ερχομενη εβδομαδα στους αγωνες της ifbb στην θεσσαλονικη. :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτος Γιάννη, περιμένουμε κιάλλες. Και εγώ δε τους γνωρισα όλους. Κάνε μας μια ανάλυση όταν μπορέσεις  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## hlias102

Προφανώς βγήκατε φωτό μετά το τέλος του αγώνα ε?

----------


## m3ssias

> νασε καλα και εσυ χρησταρα. και καλη τυχη την ερχομενη εβδομαδα στους αγωνες της ifbb στην θεσσαλονικη.


 αντε με το καλο Γιανναρα δυναμικα, μπαινουμε κ εμεις στην τελικη ευθεια !

να σαι καλα φιλε μου, πραγματικα στο τελος που με μιλησες με ενθαρρυνες παρα πολυ !

 :05. Weights:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ηλία χάρηκα πολύ που γνωριστήκαμε, έστω και στα γρήγορα. Μακάρι να μπορούσες να κάτσεις μέχρι το τέλος να βγούμε φωτογραφίες!

Χρηστάρα για σένα δε λέω τίποτα, θα σε δώ το Σάββατο! 

Έχασα κάποιον... μάλλον ακόμη θα παλεύει να ανοίξει τον φακό της κάμερας και να αλλάξει dvd  :01. ROFL: 

Ωραία η αναμνηστική φωτογραφία με το πανό του φόρουμ!  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25593


απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια..

μαντ τσατ μελος του φορουμ, χρηστος μεσσιας μελος του φορουμ και πολυ φιλος μου,
ο στελακος, η ατζελικα μελος του φορουμ και αθλητρια πλεον, ο γιγαντας τραναφυλλου, η κοπελια διπλα του δεν την ξερω, ειναι γνωστη του ηλια, θα μας πει αυτος το ονομα της, διπλα ειναι ο προπονητης καποιων αθλητων απο την λαρισα Χαρης Κοτσιβός απο τους οποιους ο ενας κερδισε και την κατηγορια του, η αφεντια μου γιαννης64, και ο τεραστιος βασιλεις ζαχειλας οπου ειχα την τιμη να τον γνωρισω απο κοντα και να τα πουμε για αρκετη ωρα *και να παμε και παρεα μια βολτα ξεναγησης*
*και μια πληροφορια.. ο βασιλης θα κατεβει το 2013 σε εναν αγωνα της NABBA τον οποιο και θα αναλαβει ο ιδιος στον βολο, οπου θα ειναι και ο τελευταιος του..*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απ το αρχείο μου!









Και τέλος μία με τον ΦΙΛΟ Στέλιο.

----------


## Annie

καλά  βρε stelako ποια φώτο έβαλες από τα καθίσματα?? την άλλη...την άλλη.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> καλά  βρε stelako ποια φώτο έβαλες από τα καθίσματα?? την άλλη...την άλλη....


Άννυ παράπονα;;; Μήπως να βάλω την άλλη με τις σοκολάτες  :01. ROFL: 

 :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:

----------


## giannis64

> καλά βρε stelako ποια φώτο έβαλες από τα καθίσματα?? την άλλη...την άλλη....


επιτιδες το εκανε ο αλητης.. :05. Weights:

----------


## marvin

> επιτιδες το εκανε ο αλητης..


Γιαννη εγω προτινα λυση αλλα δεν με ακους...... :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  ....    :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τι???

να τον κρεμασουμε γυμνο απο κανα δεντρο και να το πασαλιψουμε με μελι για να τον φανε οι σφηγγες? :01. ROFL:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ο τερμα αριστερα με το κοντο σορτσακι ειμαι εγω το εγραψε και ο Γιαννης.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hlias102

> Ηλία χάρηκα πολύ που γνωριστήκαμε, έστω και στα γρήγορα. Μακάρι να μπορούσες να κάτσεις μέχρι το τέλος να βγούμε φωτογραφίες!
> 
> Χρηστάρα για σένα δε λέω τίποτα, θα σε δώ το Σάββατο! 
> 
> Έχασα κάποιον... μάλλον ακόμη θα παλεύει να ανοίξει τον φακό της κάμερας και να αλλάξει dvd 
> 
> Ωραία η αναμνηστική φωτογραφία με το πανό του φόρουμ!



Και γω χάρηκα φίλε.Είχες και πολύ τρέξιμο  απ'οτι έβλεπα.

----------


## marvin

> τι???
> 
> να τον κρεμασουμε γυμνο απο κανα δεντρο και να το πασαλιψουμε με μελι για να τον φανε οι σφηγγες?


Θα προλαβουν οι σφιγγες ειναι το θεμα...η θα το φαει μονος του; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> επιτιδες το εκανε ο αλητης..


Γιάννη, είσαι σίγουρος πως θέλεις να βάλω τη 2η;;;; Οκ..... όπως αγαπάς  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

πω πω πως βγηκα ετσι ρε??? :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 

σαν μπουκλουκι!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

το σαν τι το ηθελα? για να μακρενει η προταση? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αααχχαχαχααχαχχααχ.....γιαννη τα'χες τσουξει πριν πας στον αγωνα???? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> πω πω πως βγηκα ετσι ρε???
> 
> σαν μπουκλουκι!!!
> 
> το σαν τι το ηθελα? για να μακρενει η προταση?


Μην μασας ρε Γιαννο , με εμενα διπλα σου τι περιμενες να μην βαρεθεις ? :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> αααχχαχαχααχαχχααχ.....γιαννη τα'χες τσουξει πριν πας στον αγωνα????


οχι ρε συ. εγω γενικα ειμαι κατα του αλκοολ... απλα δεν ξερω πως με επιασε ο παπαρατσι.. :08. Turtle: 




> Μην μασας ρε Γιαννο , με εμενα διπλα σου τι περιμενες να μην βαρεθεις ?


μπααα!! μπορω να πω οτι η παρεα σου ηταν ευχαριστη και ενδιαφερον. :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οχι ρε συ. εγω γενικα ειμαι κατα του αλκοολ... απλα δεν ξερω πως με επιασε ο παπαρατσι..
> 
> 
> 
> μπααα!! μπορω να πω οτι η παρεα σου ηταν ευχαριστη και ενδιαφερον.


Πες στο STELAKO να βγαλει και τις φωτο που τσαλακωνω τα μουτρα του κ.ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΟΥ!  :08. Turtle: 
Πηγε να μας πουλησει μαγκιες κατι σαν γυρο με καλαμποκι ο μορτης.  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πες στο STELAKO να βγαλει και τις φωτο που τσαλακωνω τα μουτρα του κ.ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΟΥ! 
> Πηγε να μας πουλησει μαγκιες κατι σαν γυρο με καλαμποκι ο μορτης.



εσύ μου φαίνετε μυαλό δεν βάζεις και πάς γυρεύοντας , πήγες να κάνεις και μαγκιές και τσαμπουκάδες , :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: καλα τώρα δεν πιστεύω εκεί που πλακωθήκαμε στα μπουκέτα να μας βγάλαν και φωτο οι παπαράτσι του φόρουμ , προσέξτε τι θα ανεβάσετε λαμόγια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εσύ μου φαίνετε μυαλό δεν βάζεις και πάς γυρεύοντας , πήγες να κάνεις και μαγκιές και τσαμπουκάδες ,καλα τώρα δεν πιστεύω εκεί που πλακωθήκαμε στα μπουκέτα να μας βγάλαν και φωτο οι παπαράτσι του φόρουμ , προσέξτε τι θα ανεβάσετε λαμόγια


Να σου πω εγω τι θα βγαλουν: *EΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑΚΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ* θα στρωσουν μωσαικο με τις φωτο που εισαι εσυ απο πανω  για να δειξουν οτι δε μασας !  :01. Razz: 

Ευτυχως που απο τις φωνες σου βγηκε ολος ο κοσμος εξω και σε ειδε πως ετρεχες!  :08. Turtle: 
Ας πουμε οτι ετρεχες δηλαδη καθοτι κουτσαβλος μετα τη γονατια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Να σου πω εγω τι θα βγαλουν: *EΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑΚΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ* θα στρωσουν μωσαικο με τις φωτο που εισαι εσυ απο πανω  για να δειξουν οτι δε μασας ! 
> 
> Ευτυχως που απο τις φωνες σου βγηκε ολος ο κοσμος εξω και σε ειδε πως ετρεχες! 
> Ας πουμε οτι ετρεχες δηλαδη καθοτι κουτσαβλος μετα τη γονατια



τι μου τα γράφεις και κεφαλαία δεν έχω καταράχτη στα μάτια μια χαρα βλέπω , αλλα μην το συνεχίζεις γιατι θα ρθω εκεί και θα γίνουμε απο 7 νησιά νησιώτες  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τι μου τα γράφεις και κεφαλαία δεν έχω καταράχτη στα μάτια μια χαρα βλέπω , αλλα μην το συνεχίζεις γιατι θα ρθω εκεί και θα γίνουμε απο 7 νησιά νησιώτες


*ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΨΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ "ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ"*  :01. Razz: 

Στη φωτο το χρωμα του Ηλια δεν ειναι μπογια το αποκτησε απο το "ραβδιστηκο"  :08. Turtle: 
Προλαβαν και τραβηξαν το ενα φαναρι πρησμενο !  :01. Mr. Green: 

Υ.Γ. Αν ερθεις κατω μην βγαλεις εισητηριο επιστροφης !   :01. ROFL:   Πεταμενα λεφτα   :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

εψαξες πολυ για να την βρεις αυτην την φωτο??

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εψαξες πολυ για να την βρεις αυτην την φωτο??


ΟΧΙ την εχω εξωφυλλο στη ψηφιακη απο τον αγωνα !  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ο αγώνας αμαυρώθηκε από κάτι δυσάρεστο, η κ. Κτιστάκης προκάλεσε τον Ηλία και εν τέλει, όπως ήτανε φυσικό τις έφαγε....  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 







Στέλιο  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ο αγώνας αμαυρώθηκε από κάτι δυσάρεστο, η κ. Κτιστάκης προκάλεσε τον Ηλία και εν τέλει, όπως ήτανε φυσικό τις έφαγε.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στέλιο


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Οπως τα περιμενα με το μωσαικο* ΟΛΟΙ* σας απεναντι στον *ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟ*  :08. Turtle: 

Περιγραφη της  φωτο: Εδω ο ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ εχει το ενα χερι πισω απο την πλατη (δεν χρειαστηκαν και τα 2) για* ΕΥΝΟΙΤΟΥΣ* λογους δεν υπαρχει το υπολοιπο καρε υλικου ! Μπορειτε ομως να το συμπερανεται απο το βλεμα του *ΛΙΑΚΟΥ*.

Ειναι η αρχη τους τελους η αμηχανια ζωγραφησμενη στο προσωπο του ! Ν α ευχαρηστησω το STELAKO και τον gianni64 που μας βοηθησαν να τον ξεκολλησουμε απο το πλακοστρωτο του ΤΕΙ Σερρων. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ  :01. ROFL: 


Να ανεβάσω και την άλλη λοιπόν, τον επόμενο γύρο που ο Στέλιος πήρε τη ρεβανς, ή έστω προσπάθησε!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ 
> 
> 
> Να ανεβάσω και την άλλη λοιπόν, τον επόμενο γύρο που ο Στέλιος πήρε τη ρεβανς, ή έστω προσπάθησε!


Περιγραφη 2ης φωτο : Εδω βλεπετε την συνεχεια της 1ης φωτο και οπως διακρινεται ξεκλιδωθηκα με το 1 χερι !  :01. Razz: 

Εδω μιλαει το προσωπο του *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ*: Ο Λιακος αρχησε να παρουσιαζει "διαρροες" *ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ* εξου και το απεχθες βλεμμα *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ* προσπαθοντας να αποκλεισει την εισπνοη αυτου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> Περιγραφη της φωτο: Εδω ο ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ εχει το ενα χερι πισω απο την πλατη (δεν χρειαστηκαν και τα 2) για* ΕΥΝΟΙΤΟΥΣ* λογους δεν υπαρχει το υπολοιπο καρε υλικου ! Μπορειτε ομως να το συμπερανεται απο το βλεμα του *ΛΙΑΚΟΥ*.
> 
> .





> Περιγραφη 2ης φωτο : Εδω βλεπετε την συνεχεια της 1ης φωτο και οπως διακρινεται ξεκλιδωθηκα με το 1 χερι ! 
> 
> Εδω μιλαει το προσωπο του *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ*: Ο Λιακος αρχησε να παρουσιαζει "διαρροες" *ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ* εξου και το απεχθες βλεμμα *ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ* προσπαθοντας να αποκλεισει την εισπνοη αυτου


ρε εισαι μεγαλος παλιανθρωπος.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

τα εφτιαξες και τα εγραψες ολα στα μετρα σου.. :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ρε εισαι μεγαλος παλιανθρωπος....
> 
> τα εφτιαξες και τα εγραψες ολα στα μετρα σου..


*ΜΙΛΑΣ* *ΕΣΥΥΥΥ*? 

Που Οποτε επερνα το πανω χερι ερχοσουν και εβαζες τρικλοποδιες ενω ο STELAKOS τα ελεγε στην  ΑΝΝΑ ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Και τι ειπα ρε παιδια και τον προκαλεσα ? Οτι ενω οι αθλητες ποζαραν ο ΛΙΑΚΟΣ ρευοταν  το αρνακι με τις πατατες φουρνου που καταβροχθησε στο Ταβερνακι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παλιόπαιδα παπαράτσι ανεβάσατε κι αυτα τα έκτροπα να χαλάσετε την εικόνα μου .

αφού η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορούσε να αποδώσει καλα στον καυγά ο στέλιος γιατι πρίν λίγο έκανε το τσιμπούκι του (ενοώ αυτό που φαίνετε στην φώτο με τον στελάκο πρός αποφυγή παρεξήγησης ) και επειδή ήταν μπουκωμένος (στα πνευμόνια ενοώ πάλι να μην παρεξηγηθώ) δεν είχε αντοχή και σωστές αναπνοές και κουραζόταν γρήγορα και φούσκωνε , εξού και η έκφραση στην φωτο όπου φαίνετε το πρόσωπό του , είχε ακόμη την κάπνα απο το τσιμπούκι , γιατι το κρατούσε η άννυ μετα αλλα ήταν κοντα και η κάπνα τον επηρέαζε . :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

αλλα βλέπω ο στέλιος έχει φαντασία σκηνοθετική και έδωσε μια τελείως διαφορετική ερμηνεία στο έργο 
 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> Άννυ παράπονα;;; Μήπως να βάλω την άλλη με τις σοκολάτες


..νομίζω ότι είναι περιττό...άλλωστε οι σοκολάτες φαίνονται πάνω μου....χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


πρεπει να περασατε ολοι πολυυυυυυυ καλα!!!!!

----------


## Annie

> ρε παλιόπαιδα παπαράτσι ανεβάσατε κι αυτα τα έκτροπα να χαλάσετε την εικόνα μου .
> 
> αφού η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορούσε να αποδώσει καλα στον καυγά ο στέλιος γιατι πρίν λίγο έκανε το τσιμπούκι του (ενοώ αυτό που φαίνετε στην φώτο με τον στελάκο πρός αποφυγή παρεξήγησης ) και επειδή ήταν μπουκωμένος (στα πνευμόνια ενοώ πάλι να μην παρεξηγηθώ) δεν είχε αντοχή και σωστές αναπνοές και κουραζόταν γρήγορα και φούσκωνε , εξού και η έκφραση στην φωτο όπου φαίνετε το πρόσωπό του , είχε ακόμη την κάπνα απο το τσιμπούκι , γιατι το κρατούσε η άννυ μετα αλλα ήταν κοντα και η κάπνα τον επηρέαζε .
> 
> αλλα βλέπω ο στέλιος έχει φαντασία σκηνοθετική και έδωσε μια τελείως διαφορετική εμρμηνεία στο έργο


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κλεινω το θεμα λεγοντας: Ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε *ΟΛΟΙ* μας στο χωρο του αθληματος οπου και αν ανηκουμε γιατι απλα δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα !  :03. Clap: 

Οταν βρισκομαστε σε κοινους χωρους να μην προσπαθει να αποφυγει ο ενας τον αλλο λες και του εχουν σκοτωσει τη μανα !  :01. Sad: 

Με τον Λιακο εχουμε περασει πολλα (αγωνιστηκα και μη) βαδιζουμε σε διαφορετικα μονοπατια πλεον αλλα παντα θα ειμαι *"ο μικρος  junior"* του και παντα θα ειναι* "ο MEN I"*  μου γιατι απλα ετσι γνωριστηκαμε και ετσι μπηκε ο ενας στη καρδια του αλλου !  :01. Wink: 

Ηλια να εισαι *ΠΑΝΤΑ* καλα αδελφε....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κλεινω το θεμα λεγοντας: Ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε *ΟΛΟΙ* μας στο χωρο του αθληματος οπου και αν ανηκουμε γιατι απλα δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα ! 
> 
> Οταν βρισκομαστε σε κοινους χωρους να μην προσπαθει να αποφυγει ο ενας τον αλλο λες και του εχουν σκοτωσει τη μανα ! 
> 
> Με τον Λιακο εχουμε περασει πολλα (αγωνιστηκα και μη) βαδιζουμε σε διαφορετικα μονοπατια πλεον αλλα παντα θα ειμαι *"ο μικρος  junior"* του και παντα θα ειναι* "ο MEN I"*  μου γιατι απλα ετσι γνωριστηκαμε και ετσι μπηκε ο ενας στη καρδια του αλλου ! 
> 
> Ηλια να εισαι *ΠΑΝΤΑ* καλα αδελφε....


συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω στέλιο έτσι ακριβώς είναι , έχουμε αγωνιστεί μαζί και σε μεγάλους αγώνες όπως το παγκόσμιο του 97 ο στέλιος τότε τζούνιορ και γω ανδρών 1 και η όποια αντιπαράθεση είναι για το καλό του αθλήματος δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτε αντίθετα αν μπορέσουμε να ενώσουμε .
πολλοί άνθρωποι ακόμη και με διαφορετικές ιδεολογίες μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν και να ανταλλάσουν απόψεις , που μπορεί να βγεί κάτι καλό 

ένα άθλημα όπως το ββ θα πρέπει να κάνουμε να μας ζηλεύουν με την καλή ένοια βέβαια και να έχουμε παιδεία ώστε οι μύς και η εξωτερική εμφάνηση να ανταποκρίνονται και στην ψυχοσύνθεση του ανθρώπου και εσωτερικό .

 να μην υπάρχουν γκρίνιες κουτσομπολιά και πισώπλατα μαχαιρώματα και ούτε ο κόσμος να μας βλέπουν σαν ένα γκέτο απομονωμένων ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με βάρη .

επίσης να ξέρουμε να εκτιμάμε και να μην είμαστε αχάριστοι σ αυτούς που μας έχουν βοηθήσει και αυτούς που προσφέρουν πραγματικα .

μιάς και μιλάω για τον στέλιο έχω να πω πως έκανε μια κίνηση που με συγκίνησε , αφιέρωσε την πλακέτα που του απένειμαν στον άνθρωπο που τον βοήθησε και του στάθηκε στο ξεκίνημα του , τον ανάργυρο τσοπουρίδη τον ιδρυτή και πρόεδρο της ναββα στην ελλάδα , γιατι με τον αργύρη είμασταν και φίλοι και ακόμη και τωρα μετα απο χρόνια έχουμε επικοινωνεία .

απλα όταν θέλουμε να είμαστε εντάξει θα λέμε πάντα αλήθειες κι ας πονάνε , αλλα πάντα πονάνε λιγότερο απο το ψέμα , είναι προτιμώτερο απο το να χαιδεύουμε μόνο αυτια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Κλεινω το θεμα λεγοντας: Ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε *ΟΛΟΙ* μας στο χωρο του αθληματος οπου και αν ανηκουμε γιατι απλα δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα ! 
> 
> Οταν βρισκομαστε σε κοινους χωρους να μην προσπαθει να αποφυγει ο ενας τον αλλο λες και του εχουν σκοτωσει τη μανα !


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

> Κλεινω το θεμα λεγοντας: Ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε *ΟΛΟΙ* μας στο χωρο του αθληματος οπου και αν ανηκουμε γιατι απλα δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα ! 
> 
> Οταν βρισκομαστε σε κοινους χωρους να μην προσπαθει να αποφυγει ο ενας τον αλλο λες και του εχουν σκοτωσει τη μανα ! 
> 
> Με τον Λιακο εχουμε περασει πολλα (αγωνιστηκα και μη) βαδιζουμε σε διαφορετικα μονοπατια πλεον αλλα παντα θα ειμαι *"ο μικρος  junior"* του και παντα θα ειναι* "ο MEN I"*  μου γιατι απλα ετσι γνωριστηκαμε και ετσι μπηκε ο ενας στη καρδια του αλλου ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ηλια να εισαι *ΠΑΝΤΑ* καλα αδελφε....




Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Αλλά δεν παύω να πιστεύω ότι είσαι "πειραχτήρι" και ρίχνεις συνέχεια "λάδι στη φωτιά"! :01. Smile: 

Προσωπικά αν ήξερα ότι θα δημιουργηθούν έχθρες και αντιπάθειες,δεν θα έγραφα στο forum και θα παρέμενα θεατής,όπως πριν! :01. Wink: 

Οτι διαφωνούμε σε αρκέτα θέματα δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία,αλλά από την άλλη γουστάρω "τρελά" τις ατάκες σου!
Ασε που έκανες μαύρο τον Ηλία, στην κυριολεξία, από το ξύλο!!! :02. Shock: 
Για τέτοια είμαστε!Αν είναι έτσι θα γραφτώ σε forum σκακιού! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!
> Αλλά δεν παύω να πιστεύω ότι είσαι "πειραχτήρι" και ρίχνεις συνέχεια "λάδι στη φωτιά"!
> 
> Προσωπικά αν ήξερα ότι θα δημιουργηθούν έχθρες και αντιπάθειες,δεν θα έγραφα στο forum και θα παρέμενα θεατής,όπως πριν!
> 
> Οτι διαφωνούμε σε αρκέτα θέματα δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία,αλλά από την άλλη γουστάρω "τρελά" τις ατάκες σου!
> Ασε που έκανες μαύρο τον Ηλία, στην κυριολεξία, από το ξύλο!!!
> Για τέτοια είμαστε!Αν είναι έτσι θα γραφτώ σε forum σκακιού!


Αγαπητε LION *"Αν δεν έχεις εχθρούς, δεν έχεις χαρακτήρα"* ελεγε ο παππους μου (ο τυπος που εχω για φωτο).  :01. Wink: 

*ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ !*  Ειστε και εσεις οπως και εγω οπαδος της Σωματικης Διαπλασης αρα στο ιδιο πλοιο.  :03. Thumb up: 

Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι καθομαι στα "κουπια" με τους αθλητες και σκεφτομαι οπως και αυτοι.  :02. Welcome: 

Εχω βρεθει με πολλους ανθρωπους του χωρου καρφωνοντας τους επιμονα με το βλεμμα μου η κανοντας κινηση να τους χαιρετησω για να πουν μια κουβεντα και απλα κανουν σαν να μην υπαρχω ! ΓΙΑΤΙ ? :01. Wink: 

Δεν εχω να χασω κατι αν σου πω η μου πεις μια κουβεντα αντιθετως μαλιστα.  :02. Welcome: 

Αλλαγες θα γινουν στο μελλον για τους αθλητες καλο ειναι να γινουν και απο εμας που δεν συμμετεχουμε σε αγωνες πλεον.

Η φωτια του Ελληνικου ΒΒ χρειαζετε το λαδι που λες για να δυναμωσει !  :05. Weights:

----------


## LION

> Αγαπητε LION *"Αν δεν έχεις εχθρούς, δεν έχεις χαρακτήρα"* ελεγε ο παππους μου (ο τυπος που εχω για φωτο). 
> 
> *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ !*  Ειστε και εσεις οπως και εγω οπαδος της Σωματικης Διαπλασης αρα στο ιδιο πλοιο. 
> 
> Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι καθομαι στα "κουπια" με τους αθλητες και σκεφτομαι οπως και αυτοι. 
> 
> *Εχω βρεθει με πολλους ανθρωπους του χωρου καρφωνοντας τους επιμονα με το βλεμμα μου η κανοντας κινηση να τους χαιρετησω για να πουν μια κουβεντα και απλα κανουν σαν να μην υπαρχω ! ΓΙΑΤΙ ?*
> 
> Δεν εχω να χασω κατι αν σου πω η μου πεις μια κουβεντα αντιθετως μαλιστα. 
> ...



 Αυτό μου φαίνεται σαν παράπονο,στο οποιο δεν νομίζω να έχω σχέση!

 Οσο για τους αθλητές,στο τι είναι καλύτερο γι' αυτούς και πως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ως αθλητές,σίγουρα είναι θέμα διαφωνίας μεταξύ μας,όσον αφορά τα διαδικαστικά και την διεξαγωγή αγώνων.
Για τα οικονομικά έξοδα,περίμενα σίγουρα να γνωρίζετε,ότι συνήθως επιβαρύνουν τον διοργανωτή κι ότι τα χρήματα δεν επαρκούν,ούτε ο χώρος διοργάνωσης να πληρωθεί,μερικές φορές.

Ευτυχώς που είμαι απ'αυτούς που δεν θέλω να έχω καμμία ανάμειξη με οικονομικά θέματα,αντιθέτως αναλαμβάνω πλήρως πάντα τα δικά μου έξοδα.

Κατά τ'άλλα να ξέρετε,ότι αν ασχολούμαι, το κάνω επειδή θέλω *ένα καλύτερο μέλλον* *για το άθλημα και τους αθλητές* κι ούτε αποβλέπω σε προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες.

Προτιμώ να ανήκω στους "αφανείς ήρωες"κι αν μπορούσα να γράφω κι εδώ ανώνυμα,θα τό'κανα,χωρίς να προσβάλλω ποτέ κανένα!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτό μου φαίνεται σαν παράπονο,στο οποιο δεν νομίζω να έχω σχέση!
> 
>  Οσο για τους αθλητές,στο τι είναι καλύτερο γι' αυτούς και πως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ως αθλητές,σίγουρα είναι θέμα διαφωνίας μεταξύ μας,όσον αφορά τα διαδικαστικά και την διεξαγωγή αγώνων.
> Για τα οικονομικά έξοδα,περίμενα σίγουρα να γνωρίζετε,ότι συνήθως επιβαρύνουν τον διοργανωτή κι ότι τα χρήματα δεν επαρκούν,ούτε ο χώρος διοργάνωσης να πληρωθεί,μερικές φορές.
> 
> Ευτυχώς που είμαι απ'αυτούς που δεν θέλω να έχω καμμία ανάμειξη με οικονομικά θέματα,αντιθέτως αναλαμβάνω πλήρως πάντα τα δικά μου έξοδα.
> 
> Κατά τ'άλλα να ξέρετε,ότι αν ασχολούμαι, το κάνω επειδή θέλω *ένα καλύτερο μέλλον* *για το άθλημα και τους αθλητές* κι ούτε αποβλέπω σε προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες.
> 
> Προτιμώ να ανήκω στους "αφανείς ήρωες"κι αν μπορούσα να γράφω κι εδώ ανώνυμα,θα τό'κανα,χωρίς να προσβάλλω ποτέ κανένα!


Μεγαλη κουβεντα ανοιγουμε και καλο θα ηταν να τα λεγαμε απο κοντα να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και θα δεις οτι οι λυσεις υπαρχουν.

Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω επιρηψει σε κανενα ευθυνες και ουτε θα το κανω. Προτιμω να μιλανε για εμενα οι κινησεις μου και οχι τα κατηγορο μου .

Δεν είναι το φορτίο που σε συνθλίβει είναι ο τρόπος που το κουβαλάς LION !   :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αγαπητε LION *"Αν δεν έχεις εχθρούς, δεν έχεις χαρακτήρα"* ελεγε ο παππους μου (ο τυπος που εχω για φωτο). 
> 
> *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ !*  Ειστε και εσεις οπως και εγω οπαδος της Σωματικης Διαπλασης αρα στο ιδιο πλοιο. 
> 
> *Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι καθομαι στα "κουπια" με τους αθλητες και σκεφτομαι οπως και αυτοι. 
> * 
> *Εχω βρεθει με πολλους ανθρωπους του χωρου καρφωνοντας τους επιμονα με το βλεμμα μου η κανοντας κινηση να τους χαιρετησω για να πουν μια κουβεντα και απλα κανουν σαν να μην υπαρχω ! ΓΙΑΤΙ ?
> * 
> Δεν εχω να χασω κατι αν σου πω η μου πεις μια κουβεντα αντιθετως μαλιστα. 
> ...


εγω θα κάθομαι και θα βαράω το νταούλι να δίνω ρυθμό στο κουπί , δεν έχω αντοχές για κωπηλασία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αλλα και σύ περισσότερο για τον εφοπλιστή πλοιοκτήτη μου φέρνεις ρε στέλιο παρα για μούτσο κωπηλάτη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


είσαι παραπονιάρης στελιο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αυτούς που δεν μιλάν απλα αδιαφορία , τι να κάνουμε δεν γίνετε με όλους να τα πάμε καλά ούτε όλοι έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης και καμια φορα , η μάλλον πάντα οι αλήθειες πρέπει να λέγονται και ας πονάνε κάποιους και ούτε έχουν σημασία τα ωραία λόγια αλλα οι πράξεις , καλύτερα λίγα λόγια και πολλα έργα και ας μιλάνε οι άλλοι για μας 
εμένα προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να είμαι αρεστός , αλλα να είμαι χρήσιμος .

και στην επόμενη συνάντηση φέρε ενισχύσεις γιατι θα πέσει πιο πολύ ξύλο , αυτο δεν ήταν τίποτε που έφαγες , αν δεν ήταν η άννυ που κοιτούσε και δεν ήθελα να στεναχωρεθεί που τις τρώς :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

*σας το αφιερώνω!!*


*

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μου φαίνετε μας έχετε παρεξηγήσει εδω μέσα με τον στέλιο και κανόνησε γιάννη να μας κολλήσεις καμια ρετσινια να σε δω που θα κρυφτείς μετα , βρές καράβι να μπαρκάρεις  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

> μου φαίνετε μας έχετε παρεξηγήσει εδω μέσα με τον στέλιο και κανόνησε γιάννη να μας κολλήσεις καμια ρετσινια να σε δω που θα κρυφτείς μετα , βρές *καράβι να μπαρκάρεις*




Κι αυτός για κουπί!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη!

----------


## giannis64

> μου φαίνετε μας έχετε παρεξηγήσει εδω μέσα με τον στέλιο και κανόνησε γιάννη να μας κολλήσεις καμια ρετσινια να σε δω που θα κρυφτείς μετα , βρές καράβι να μπαρκάρεις


και απο που να μπαρκαρω? απο την μια εχεις κανει καταλυψη εσυ το λιμανι, και ο αλλος ειναι στο νησι. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 




> Κι αυτός για κουπί!!!
> Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη!


  χρησταρα!!  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
 θα τα πουμε το σαββατο..  μου μιλησε για σενα και ο χρηστος απο την πατριδα σου.. :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> είσαι παραπονιάρης στελιο αυτούς που δεν μιλάν απλα αδιαφορία , τι να κάνουμε δεν γίνετε με όλους να τα πάμε καλά ούτε όλοι έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης και καμια φορα , η μάλλον πάντα οι αλήθειες πρέπει να λέγονται και ας πονάνε κάποιους και ούτε έχουν σημασία τα ωραία λόγια αλλα οι πράξεις , καλύτερα λίγα λόγια και πολλα έργα και ας μιλάνε οι άλλοι για μας


Παραπονιαρης ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  Με ειδες να τραβαω κανενα ζορι ?  :01. Razz: 

Οσο για αυτους Λιακο μου :* Οι αετοί δεν κυνηγούν μύγες.*  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

> Παραπονιαρης ?  Με ειδες να τραβαω κανενα ζορι ? 
> 
> Οσο για αυτους Λιακο μου :* Οι αετοί δεν κυνηγούν μύγες.*



Για να κάνω και το "δικηγόρο του διαβόλου",θάλεγα:


*Υπάρχουν και τα λιοντάρια που πατάνε σταθερά στο έδαφος και δεν πετούν στα σύννεφα!!!:* :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

να γραψω κ γω κατι που μου αρεσει.. :01. Mr. Green: 

*σεμνα κ ταπεινα..* :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Για να κάνω και το "δικηγόρο του διαβόλου",θάλεγα:
> 
> 
> *Υπάρχουν και τα λιοντάρια που πατάνε σταθερά στο έδαφος και δεν πετούν στα σύννεφα!!!:*


Mονο φτερουγες του *ΑΕΤΟΥ*
βρισκεις μετα τις "μπορες"
γιατι εκεινα τα πουλια 
πετουνε τετοιες ωρες     :01. Mr. Green: 

Εγω με "μπορες" και "βροχες"
στα *συννεφα* ανεβαινω
και αν εχεις (LION) δυνατα φτερα
εκει σε περιμενω  :01. ROFL: 


[YOUTUBE="ennZhQqGY9o"]ennZhQqGY9o[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## LION

> Mονο φτερουγες του *ΑΕΤΟΥ*
> βρισκεις μετα τις "μπορες"
> γιατι εκεινα τα πουλια 
> πετουνε τετοιες ωρες    
> 
> Εγω με "μπορες" και "βροχες"
> στα *συννεφα* ανεβαινω
> και αν εχεις (LION) δυνατα φτερα
> εκει σε περιμενω 
> ...




*
Εγώ τα δυνατά φτερά
τάχω κρυμμένα "μέσα"
κι όταν θελήσω να πετώ,
τα ξεδιπλώνω και σου μιλάω "μπέσα"!

LION
(δικό μου αφιερωμένο!)* 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *
> Εγώ τα δυνατά φτερά
> τάχω κρυμμένα "μέσα"
> κι όταν θελήσω να πετώ,
> τα ξεδιπλώνω και σου μιλάω "μπέσα"!
> 
> LION
> (δικό μου αφιερωμένο!)*


 :03. Awesome:   :02. Love:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## LION

> 



 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  

Ετσι είναι πιο καλά τα πράγματα για όλους! :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μου φαίνετε μας έχετε παρεξηγήσει εδω μέσα με τον στέλιο και κανόνησε γιάννη να μας κολλήσεις καμια ρετσινια να σε δω που θα κρυφτείς μετα , βρές καράβι να μπαρκάρεις


Hλια στο αφιερωνω για το φλωρο - φλουλη και μπεμπε που εχεις διπλα σου τον giannis64   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


[YOUTUBE="pq30Is5MAhM"]pq30Is5MAhM[/YOUTUBE]


*ΗΛΙΑ*:
ο Θεος να κανει  
το φλωρο σου αντρακι
να ξεπερασεις το δεσμο
που χες με τον ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ   :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Hλια στο αφιερωνω για το φλωρο - φλουλη και μπεμπε που εχεις διπλα σου τον giannis64  
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="pq30Is5MAhM"]pq30Is5MAhM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *ΗΛΙΑ*:
> ο Θεος να κανει  
> το φλωρο σου αντρακι
> ...



ρε εδω μέσα έχουμε πολυτάλαντους ανθρώπους , με ποιητικές ανησυχίες ,εδώ ο χρηστος μας έδειξε το ποιητικό του ταλέντο , αλλα τον γιάννη που θα πάει θα τον κάνω σκληρό σατράπη απο φλώρο γιατι μας εκθέτει σαν καβαλιώτες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
ωραίο αυτό το τραγούδι πολύ μου άρεσε με νόημα  και ουσία αφιερωμένο στο γιάννη!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

εγω ρε σεις δεν εφαγα κανενος την γκομενα για να μου αφιερωσετε τετοιοτραγουδι. εκτος και αν τοκανα και δεν το ξερω. :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω ρε σεις δεν εφαγα κανενος την γκομενα για να μου αφιερωσετε τετοιοτραγουδι. εκτος και αν τοκανα και δεν το ξερω.


Εισαι η αιτια που εχασα και τσακωθηκα με τον Ηλια φλωρε !  :01. Razz: 

Ξεχνας ευκολα μου φενεται !   :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

αυτα τα σεναρια δεν τα ξερω εγω !! :08. Turtle: 

εμενα μην με μπερδευετε. τα εχω με αλλον. :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αυτα τα σεναρια δεν τα ξερω εγω !!
> 
> εμενα μην με μπερδευετε. τα εχω με αλλον.



ρε μπάς και τά χεις με τον φώτη τον χάσαμε τελευταία είχατε καμια παρεξήγηση? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρε μπάς και τά χεις με τον φώτη τον χάσαμε τελευταία είχατε καμια παρεξήγηση?


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: εσεις ειστε προχωρημενοι καλε :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧεσεις ειστε προχωρημενοι καλε


 μάλλον πρέπει να κόψουμε τετοιες πλάκες γιατι θα μας περάσουν για κανένα ανωμάλου τύπου φόρουμ και αντε μετα να ξεπλένουμε την ρετσινιά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
εντάξει έχουμε κάποια άτομα κρυφά με "ιδιαιτερότητες " αλλα μην το κάνουμε και θέμα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μάλλον πρέπει να κόψουμε τετοιες πλάκες γιατι θα μας περάσουν για κανένα ανωμάλου τύπου φόρουμ και αντε μετα να ξεπλένουμε την ρετσινιά 
> εντάξει έχουμε κάποια άτομα κρυφά με "ιδιαιτερότητες " αλλα μην το κάνουμε και θέμα


χααχαχαχα.....οποιου δεν του αρεσουν οι ιδιαιτεροτητες του φορουμ μας να μπαναρεται :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------

